# Getting ready



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Im so excited, I've just ordered my 1st RUB's - gona have a go at the step by step instructions on Woodland's website  
So hopefully I will be able to get my first mice very soon  depending on my DIY skills of course.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Ben, Good luck. The best bit of advise i would offer is take your time. If you try and rush it things will go wrong. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers Dom, I will take some photos when they are done


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've made 10 boxes now and they still take FOREVER - I have 1 more 50 litre rub to do (and I have to do it by Sunday as stunning meeces are arriving) and I keep putting it off because I know it'll take at least 3 hours - I don't know why, I'm not slow at other things :roll:


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn't find it too bad - after the first one, which took a while because I kept checking the instructions. I got the time for each box down to 35 minutes (I was only doing 9 ltr boxes though).


----------

